# Cm10 JB browser special function.



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone notice this ? When u hold down on the home key and slide up this appears. Not sure of its purpose other than to just take u to Google now. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a jellybean feature. Every rom has this. Its for quicker access to Google now when not at lock screen/app drawer/homescreen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Never noticed it. Would be nice if it was customizable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> That's a jellybean feature. Every rom has this. Its for quicker access to Google now when not at lock screen/app drawer/homescreen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can use it at all of those screens

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

_If you don't like a thread or prefer to not help someone with less Android knowledge than you, move along without posting. _​_We have no interest in wasting bandwidth and post count on LOLers._​


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Like everyone said, you can do that from anywhere on JB. It's actually just drag up from the nav bar (doesn't matter which key) as well as long press HOME and swipe up from the lockscreen (rather than left for camera and right for unlock).


----------

